# [MySQL] ALLE Tabellen in einer DB löschen



## Claas M (25. September 2004)

Hi Folks.

Erstens: ich habe schon gesucht und nichts gefunden.


So nun zu meinem Anliegen. Ich möchte *alle* Tabellen in einer DB löschen.
Nun da ich faul bin, will ich das in einer Datei haben, die dann alles löscht gell?

Naja wie sähe denn nun der query aus?


----------



## ludz (25. September 2004)

Das Ganze wäre vielleicht im SQL-Forum besser aufgehoben.


```
DROP DATABASE `name_der_datenbank`;
CREATE DATABASE `name_der_datenbank`;
```
Wäre wahrscheinlich die einfachste Methode. WEnn du allerdings keine Berechtigung zum Löschen und Erstellen von Datenbanken hast, dann sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, als alle Tabellen einzeln zu löschen (Alle Tabellen einer Datenbank kannst du abfragen mit SHOW TABLES [FROM `db`] [LIKE 'pattern']).


----------



## Claas M (25. September 2004)

*SQL-Forum*

Sorry habe ich dann wohl übersehen.

Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob ich die entsprechenden Rechte besitze?
Ich habe es erst über Confixx gemacht aber da ist automatisch ein Passwort neu erstellt worden.

Wie kann ich das denn dann verhindern?


----------

